# Perfect Soap Pot...with spout!



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 7, 2013)

Thought I'd share my new find from Northern Tool Supply...found it in the automotive section where they have funnels and pans for motor oil. It's HEAVY DUTY, holds 1 gallon, has graduated measurements on the side, has a handle and removable pour spout...plus there is an opening in the lid that's perfect to either pour the lye solution into the oils or put the stick blender through, so no splatter mess! It says "chemically resistant", but not what plastic it is made from. I think it's either PP5 or HDPE. It was $18....and I was gonna pass it up because of the price (my stainless steel 12 qt stock pot works fine) but when we got to the car, my dad had bought it for me! I think he was just glad I wanted to go to a tool supply store with him (our usual haunt is Harbor Freight) that it melted his grumpy old man's heart


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2013)

Great find! 

 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 7, 2013)

That looks awesome! Does it have a little recycling symbol on the bottom? That will usually indicate what kind of plastic it is.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 7, 2013)

No, it doesn't have anything like that...that's the first thing I checked. I just googled it...it is made in Canada by Funnel King (Wirthco) #94046 and is made of "heavy duty polypropylene" and is capable of being autoclaved. The only problem is you have to pour at a little thinner trace than I usually prefer because of the spout, but you can cut off the end of the spout at the middle notch and make the opening bigger. I may do that...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> is made of "heavy duty polypropylene"



Polypropylene is PP#5. 

http://www.connecticutplastics.com/...ing-center/plastic-recycling-numbers-decoded/


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought there was more than just one version of PP? Like PP2? Or am I confusing it with HDPE2?
Either way, this container is PP and will work for soao


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

My Husband gets that catalog I better pay more attention!


----------



## squigglz (Jan 7, 2013)

Great find! I'm going to have to keep my eyes open for something like that


----------



## Lindy (Jan 7, 2013)

What a fantastic find!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome soap pot.  I don't have a northern tool company near me, but I do have a harbor freight and I love that place.


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool find!


----------



## Genny (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooh, I like it!  My hubby manages a local auto supply store, I think I'm going to give him a call to see if they have anything like that.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I thought there was more than just one version of PP? Like PP2? Or am I confusing it with HDPE2?
> Either way, this container is PP and will work for soao




HDPE 2 isn't as heat resistant as PP5 but it will work, too.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 13, 2013)

That is an awesome find. I worked in an x-ray lab at a manufacturing plant for 25 years, I think that anything chemical resistant, doesn't have the recycle symbol because you shouldn't recycle it after using it for certain chemicals.


----------

